

He, She  It? - bootload
http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/projects/parenting-gender-neutral/index.html

======
bootload
besides he normal STEM, tech & pink vs blue, I found this quote:

 _"... Historically, equality has been more of an issue for girls. But today,
I’d be more worried as the mother of a boy. Girls do better in schools and
jobs. More girls go to university. Gender neutrality isn’t just a matter of
letting girls do stuff - it’s about helping boys to express their emotions,
and understand their feelings. ..."_

Excellent point.

